# Nautical Definition



## Alan Hill (Jun 21, 2005)

Saw a picture in the Gallery the other day of TN Michaelangelo at sea, waves breaking over the bow and all that. What does "TN" stand for, that one escapes me? And the online dictionaries don't know either other than ton and Tennessee. Thanks in advance. Alan Hill Bridgeport, Pa. USN


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Alan,

Try ' Turtle Ninja ' all I can think of. Wasnt one of the Ninja Turtles called Michaelangelo the Pizza man. ( No I didnt watch them, but my kids and grandkids did, honest ) (LOL)


Chris.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

We need an Italian member. I suspect that it is the Italian version of STS; Steam Turbine Ship.

Fred


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Italian for turbine is turbina, so halfway there.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Naviglio is ship in Italian, so with turbina as turbine, then Fred is probably right in his suspicions.

TN could well stand for Turbina Naviglio or Turbine Ship.

Well done Fred.(Thumb) 

Chris.


----------



## CROIXLMTUSA (Jun 29, 2005)

*Nautical definition*

T/n stands for TURBO NAVE or Turbine(steam) Ship. thats the italian version.

On the deck plans for Michelangelo/Raffaello its written in Italian and in English. On the "english" side they are listed as S.S. Italian lines deck plans were helpful with my foreign language studies and we even toured the Raffaello on 4/21/75 (her last visit to NYC) and Leonardo da Vinci on May 14, 1975. It was great fun to practice Italian with something that interested me so much...


----------



## Alan Hill (Jun 21, 2005)

Thank you all for wrapping that up so quickly. I don't feel so bad not having heard of it before altho I should be ashamed of myself, I was stationed in Naples in the Maritime Station for 4 years. Shame. Well done, I am impressed and thank you all again. Alan Hill Bridgeport, Pa. USA


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Santos said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Try ' Turtle Ninja ' all I can think of. Wasnt one of the Ninja Turtles called Michaelangelo the Pizza man. ( No I didnt watch them, but my kids and grandkids did, honest ) (LOL)
> 
> ...


A character on Australian radio once said he'd like to see the Ninja Turtles trapped in a lift with The Bush Tucker Man*.

John T.

*The Bush Tucker Man was an ex army major who taught us all how to survive outside of town by eating wriggly things.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Les Hiddins alias bush tucker man


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

R58484956 said:


> Les Hiddins alias bush tucker man


Thanks. Didn't realise the Major's fame had spread so wide. More stable than the Crocodile Hunter and still doing great things for old soldiers. He had lots of tricky ways to catch a barramundi (aka Mahseer I've recently discovered).

John T.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bush tucker man had a series on british tv couple of years ago, I also have his CD.
Barra best tasting fish in OZ.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

R58484956 said:


> Bush tucker man had a series on british tv couple of years ago, I also have his CD.
> Barra best tasting fish in OZ.


Correctamundi R58...

John T.


----------

